# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Babylon A translator from English to russian & russian to english & to many languages for websites.

## Ultima Weapon

TO VIRUSINFO MEMBERS I HIGLY RECOMMEND THIS. :Wink: 


Babylon 7 features: :Wink: 
Dictionary and translation results delivered in a Single click
Full text translation in a single click
Spell check for Hotmail, Gmail, Blogs and more 
Auto completion
Smart Dictionary
Customization
Babylon Toolbar
World time zones, currencies and units conversion 
Additional content for your Babylon

Technical Requirement
Dictionary and translation results delivered in a Single click
Babylon is a powerful and innovative translation and reference tool that is easy to use. 
Just click on any text in any desktop application - Excel, Word, PowerPoint Email, Internet Browser, Instant Messenger, etc. and get immediate online and off line access to dictionaries and encyclopedias covering a wide range of topics and themes. 

Dictionary and translation results in over 75 languages
Babylon software delivers results from 1,300 dictionary and translation sources in more than 75 languages. Babylon includes 33 up-to-date professional dictionaries in 17 languages developed by its own linguistic team: English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Japanese, Hebrew, Chinese (Traditional), Chinese (Simplified), Dutch, Russian, Korean, Turkish, Arabic, Greek and Swedish.

Full text translation in a single click
Babylon provides full text translation to and from 17 languages, all in a single click. Text translation has never been easier. There's no need to open another window or copy/paste. Just "Babylon click" on any word in the text you don't understand and Babylon automatically identifies the entire passage and translates it. While no machine translation is 100% accurate or equal to human translation, this feature is powered by the most advanced text translation technology and helps you comprehend texts in languages you do not fully understand.
Babylon's text translation is available in the following languages:
English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Japanese, Hebrew, Chinese (Traditional), Chinese (Simplified), Dutch, Russian, Korean, Turkish, Arabic, Farsi, Polish and Ukrainian.

Spell check for Hotmail, Gmail, Blogs, Online forms and more
Now you can spell correctly in over 15 languages. Babylon 7 instantly checks and corrects text whenever you type on the Internet - web email, blogs, forms and more. The Spell check delivers spelling suggestions along with translation and dictionary results.
* Currently available only for Internet Explorer

Auto completion
Can't remember the word you need or how to spell it? Now it's easy. Just start typing.
Babylon 7 predicts the word or phrase you want, and automatically suggests choices to let you complete the word.

Smart Dictionary 
Get translations to and from any language. Babylon 7 automatically recognizes the languages you use and need, and gives you results for all those languages. Translate Chinese to German, Swedish to Italian, Japanese to Turkish, and many more.

Customization
Experience Babylon the way you want to see and use it. Babylon 7 lets you personalize the interface according to your preferences. Change the skin and background color, font size, transparency, the order of results, etc.

Babylon Toolbar
Get quick search and translation results using the Babylon toolbar in your browser.

World time zones, currencies and units conversion 
Babylon helps you convert currencies, measurements and world time zones. Just click on any value in any desktop application to get instant conversions. Currency exchange rates are updated daily.

Additional content for your Babylon
Wikipedia content in a single click
Babylon delivers results in 13 languages from Wikipedia, the biggest multilingual free encyclopedia on the Internet, covering over 4.4 million articles and definitions that are constantly updated to cover current events and recent innovations. 

Babylon Premium Content - results from Oxford, Britannica, and other leading publishers in a single click
Babylon offers its users a wide range of titles from the world's premier publishing houses for a small additional fee: Britannica, Oxford, Merriam Webster, Pons, Larousse, Langenscheidt and many more.
View the complete list of Babylon premium content.

LingoZ
Access LingoZ, the online language community, in a single click. LingoZ offers users around the world a range of language services, including user-generated multilingual dictionaries and a Q&A service. Join other users on LingoZ to look up content, contribute your own, collaborate, and offer or receive language consulting services. 

Babylon Anywhere
Enjoy Babylon all the time, anywhere you need it - on your translation toolbar, PDA, mobile, or your Babylon electronic dictionary.


Homepage

----------


## drongo

Perhaps you can find a free add-on for firefox  instead this  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

You can always use http://google.com/translate or http://translate.ru. 
It will be better to use both at once and to compare texts... Different systems have different glitches...

----------


## XP user

> TO VIRUSINFO MEMBERS I HIGLY RECOMMEND THIS.


Nothing beats real human knowledge, Ultima Weapon. I remember reading a 'translation' from English into Russian by one of those translators - the English original gave instructions on how to install a driver for a certain program. The result in Russian was that the user had to kill a mechanic first. I believe the translation was posted on this forum some time ago. I really laughed my head off...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

You may be right, I translated some russian text in your forum & it either made me laugh or confused. :Wink:

----------


## Sjoeii

> Perhaps you can find a free add-on for firefox  instead this


I have been looking for one good add on. Any suggestions?

----------


## XP user

> I have been looking for one good add on. Any suggestions?


If you use Firefox as your browser, then this one is for you:
FoxLingo.

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

Thanx
I'll give it a go

----------


## drongo

> I have been looking for one good add on. Any suggestions?


I am also looking for it.
So far ,I did found an extension, when you choose a word  with a mouse movement(or just tipe it in the search window) it will show a translation.
The problem is  that  it's just from hebrew to english, and from   english to hebrew. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5641
Also i did find a demo for japanese
 , but the interface is in Japanese, so i didn't understand much  :Wink: 

P.S.FoxLingo- it is a "web page" translator and not "a single word" translator(by click), that you need sometimes more than translating a  whole page.

----------


## XP user

> P.S.FoxLingo- it is a "web page" translator and not "a single word" translator(by click), that you need sometimes more than translating a  whole page.


I'm sorry, I thought that that was what Sjoeii was looking for - a web page translator. There must be some dictionary as well, I think...
P.S.: I just installed/uninstalled to check; there is a text translation feature as well, so this is all in one...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

Both are very welcome, thanx guys

----------


## drongo

Finally the "babylon" plugin  for firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5641 was significantly improved ( now is version 8.0 ) .
Simply select any word using your mouse and the translation will pop-up. (18 Languages including russian )
If you don't like pop-ups, you can choose  a *Quick Mode* -> translation will appear in the address bar.
The destination language can be choosen by clicking on the suitable flag . 
I like the full customizable  set-up on  the  - http://qtl.co.il/
You can choose what destination languages you like to work with on regular basis.
You can choose(from the list) different search engines  that will appear in the pop-up. 
Note: remember to press "save" button on the set-up page  in order to submit any change.You should temporarily allow scripts in the browser for http://qtl.co.il/ to make it work.
You can translate the content of the search box (CTRL + K) by typing a word into it and pressing the *insert*  key.
I think anyone will like  tricks such as:


```
    *  Esc - close the translation window.
    * Alt combined with {1,2,3} - switch target language.
    * Alt combined with {F1,F2,F3} - switch translation mode.
    * Quick send email - select the email address (e.g. qtl.co.il[at]gmail.com or even gkutiel at cs dot technion dot ac dot il ) and click the "email" icon.
    * Quick go to url - select the URL address (e.g. www.qtl.co.il ) and click the "go to url" icon.
```

P.S. FAQ:
(q) I want the translation to pop-up only when I hold down the CTRL/ALT key down !!!
(a) You can configure this at the configuration page see http://qtl.co.il

(q) How do I translate free text ?
(a) You type it into the search box (CTRL + K) and press INSERT

IMPORTANT !!!
- Configuration page works with version 8.0 and above if you use older version please don't try to configure the add-on.

P.s. What i don't like: still not working everything that should be  :Smiley: 
I want to translate directly from hebrew to russian , or from russian directly to  hebrew - I get an english translation instead of a destination language that I did select.  But sometimes direct translation from german to russian did work .
Hope, this problem will be solved soon.

----------


## thedreamania

You can also use www.allinonetranslator.com .
   The good thing is, you can see all the results in a single page from 5 different translators ( google, altavista..). And choose the most proper one for you. I hope it helps.

----------

